# When songs say more than you can get out



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have been listening to this song on repeat. The first time I heard it I was driving feeling paralyzed like she wrote this song just for me!!!! I have read a few interviews she did and this song comes from a break up of a bad relationship. It's pure, honest, simplistic and where I am at right now... 

Here my call

Jill Scott - Hear My Call (Official Video) - YouTube

Turning tables just makes me think when you get to the point and don't have anymore and you have to make a decision be strong and go forward...

Turning tables

Adele - Turning Tables (LIVE AOL Sessions HQ) - YouTube


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Looove the Adele song


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh....this gives me a good idea for a thread....

What song are you right now?
Or what song is your relationship @right now?


----------



## faith07 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a couple of songs to share...

The first is Lipstick by Elise Estrada

Elise Estrada - Lipstick - YouTube

and the second is A little bit stronger by Sara Evans, this one is my personal favourite right now.

Sara Evans - A Little Bit Stronger - YouTube


----------



## Sod (Aug 20, 2011)

A little more melancholy but Remind Me 

Brad Paisley - Remind Me (Feat. Carrie Underwood) **REAL VERSION** [Lyrics] - YouTube


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I constantly express my state of mind through music.

These are two I posted yesterday on fb.

Modest Mouse - Little Motel - YouTube

Dirty Vegas - Days Go By - YouTube

These are two I consistently come back to

Assemblage 23- Impermanence - YouTube

VNV Nation-Chrome - YouTube

But I'm still reflecting on and mourning my marriage, as well as submersed in the guilt of feeling like I failed him as a wife and friend to help myself. (regardless of the fact that I needed to leave for my own mental well being)


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Heres my contribution, very consoling:
Static-X Team Hate - YouTube


----------



## faith07 (Aug 25, 2011)

Another one...

Lonestar-Smile with lyrics - YouTube


----------



## ProfJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Anna Nalick - Breathe (2AM) - YouTube

BREATHE by Anna Nalick, when the going gets tough...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Coldplay - Fix You - YouTube

Fix You by Coldplay. For my hubs. He's hurtin' right now.


----------



## paperclip (Feb 24, 2011)

Kenny Chesney - I remember

No youtube link as it's blocked at work!!!!

Then again, this is a depressing song to listen to if you have hope....


----------



## soulmates (Aug 21, 2011)

Can't Breath by Fefe Dobson is where I have been since my husband dropped the bomb.

Fefe Dobson - Can't Breathe - YouTube


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

paperclip said:


> No youtube link as it's blocked at work!!!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> on your url type, go to Swampland:Cultures of the South
> ...


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

Don't know about a link. Listening to radio online. Playing right now.

Gives you Hell, by All-American Reject

"When you see my face, I hope it gives you hell." 

"When you walk my way, I hope it gives you hell."

some other pretty good lines. Something about when you meet a man that treats you well, he's just a fool.


----------



## Suemolly (Jun 19, 2011)

EAGLES THE HEART OF THE MATTER 1994 - YouTube

Eagles - The Heart of the Matter

(its about surviving, living your life again, letting go and learning about forgiveness when your relationship ends)


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Cee-lo's "Fvck you" is very appropriate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whatonearthnow (Aug 20, 2011)

Awesome thread

avril lavignes cover of coldplay - the scientist, or indeed the original 

Coldplay - Scientist - YouTube
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drsparkle (Aug 7, 2011)

Adele- someone like you, terribly sad
Adele - ''Someone Like You'' - YouTube

and some of you may not know this artist but this song will rip you gut out

James Blunt= goodbye my lover
James Blunt - Goodbye My Lover [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube
James blunt- goodbye my lover


----------



## drsparkle (Aug 7, 2011)

Just listened to the Jill scott song. Never heard of it or her. But wow it was so amazing. Made me cry!! Beautiful.


----------



## whatonearthnow (Aug 20, 2011)

I know James Blunt and I don't think I can face that one yet..!


----------



## Sod (Aug 20, 2011)

Thought about this thread a bit and decided to change my STBXW ring tone on my cell to "She Hates Me" by Puddle of Mudd. Puddle of Mudd - She Hates Me - YouTube.

I laugh everytime she calls me now and always answer the phone smiling. Throws her off every time


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Msy-q6uO2Go Christina Perri-Jar of hearts


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

If you don't like what my car radio is blasting, roll up your windows.


----------



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

drsparkle,

I like the Adele song (Someone like you). I was watching an interview she did and she had wrote the songs from that albulm when she was 21 going through a breakup etc... I guess that goes to show pain has not age to depth of emotion it can cause you.

I LOVE the Jill Scott song the other night I way trying to sleep and I kept replaying the verse " I am such a fool how did I get here..played by all the rules but then they changed) This makes me think of how the faithful spouse held on to our vows and some how missed the memo that are spouse decided they wanted to have another life that did not include us. Then another part (I am so unsure of my perception what I thought I knew I don't seem to) This verse makes me think of the love and dedication I thought my spouse had for me ..unconditional love my perception was blury because if he had that this situation wouldn't be reality. It also make me cry as well just thinking of many times I tried to pray and couldn't get anything out of my mouth because my heart was so heavy with tears and this song helped me release a lot of thoughts and emotions.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

After a night out in clubs, where I thought I would never end up having to go ;o( I started thinking about this song, I love it by patti Labelle, but I kept thinking about Reba's verion with the other women. So here is my song for today...
On My Own - YouTube


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

I love that James Blunt song.

For me, it's Stronger by Sara Evans.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovesucks12 (Jan 27, 2011)

Great topic...a song that I found got me through the ups and downs of my husband stringing me along, calling me and etc, then getting pissed when I ignored him. I am normally not a hard rock person, but this song allowed me to scream it at top of my lungs (explicit lyrics). 

Korn - Oildale (Leave Me Alone)

Some good songs I enjoyed listening to that helped me:
Just Stand Up! - Various Songs (stand up to cancer song, but appropriate for not giving up)
Survivor - Destiny's Child
Brave - Idina Menzel
Don't Need You - LeToya
Easy - Rascal Flatts w/Natasha Bedingfield
Second Chance - .38 Special
Alone - Sara Evans (also loved Little Bit Stronger)
I Won't Give Up - Jana Kramer (really good song, acoustic best)
Let That Pony Run - Pam Tillis
You Won't Find This - Carrie Underwood (another good one)
I Won't Let Go - Rascal Flatts (my daughter dedicated this to me)
Never Alone - Jim Brickman w/Lady Antebellum
Who's Crying Now - Journey
I'll Be Alright Without You - Journey
Goodbye - Secondhand Serenade (Almost all songs by Secondhand)
Goodbye Lullaby - Avril Lavigne
I Can't Make You Love Me - Bonnie Raitt (reduce you to mush)
Am I Losing You - Chante' Moore
I Wonder Why - Curtis Stigers
Without You - Dixie Chicks (expressed my emotions)
Gone Already - Faith Evans
What Happened to Us? - Hoobastank
What Do You Want - Jerrod Niemann
Ordinary People - John Legend
Didn't You Know How Much I Loved You - Kellie Pickler
Cry - Kelly Clarkson
I Remember - Keyshia Cole
All In - Lifehouse (What I wanted hubby to say)
I'd Rather - Luther Vandross
Wrong Again - Martina McBride
Starting Over Again - Natalie Cole
I Can't Sleep Baby (If I) - R. Kelly
Everybody Hurts - REM
Outside - Staind
You're Not Sorry - Taylor Swift (I felt this)
Not Meant To Be - Theory of a Deadman
Who Am I Trying To Fool - Wynonna Judd

Sorry I rambled on and for the vast majority of country songs, but country music just describes perfectly how you feel.


----------



## whatonearthnow (Aug 20, 2011)

Green Day - Good Riddance


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

eminem 25 to life

Eminem - 25 To Life (Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

When a heart breaks no it don't break even- The Script (with lyrics) - YouTube

The script when a hear breaks it dont break even


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

J. Geils Band - Love Stinks - YouTube

HEHE!


----------



## wild_irish_rose (Aug 6, 2011)

Unredeemed by Selah
Heal the Wound by Point of Grace
Lead Me by Santus Real
Mockingbird by Rob Thomas
No Surprise by Daughtry
Unanswered Prayers by Garth Brooks


----------

